# Drag racing slot cars



## Jeffrey Michael Atencio (Jul 7, 2019)

I'm new so hello everyone!
Has anyone here ever made a drag racing Christmas Tree with staging lights, foul light and timer?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards Mike! :chees2:

By now you have searched for or aleady found previous threads or how tos on this. I've never built a timing system myself, but sounds like it would be fun. Are you looking to have a mechanical, electronic or digital system?

:lurk5:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

.
Online Store slot car timing
.
Slot Car Drag Timing - Trackmate Racing
.
https://www.google.com/search?q=aut...hrome.0.0l5.9399j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
.
depending on your budget and need for accuracy


----------



## Karsh (Mar 14, 2014)

My Father is rumored to have invented the "Christmas Tree" system of starting lights back in the 60' at a place called the Old Bridge Drags. What it was is they had a Drag Strip set up on the front stretch of the Old Bridge Stadium half mile oval track in NJ. The strip was 1/12.5 of a mile! They originally had a flagman to start the races but it always led to arguments and disbutes so he and another gentleman designed and built a starting system as well as a timing system.

Here's a photo of the "Christmas Trees" at Old Bridge. They hung from cables over the track.










Long after Old Bridge Stadium closed and the Drag Racing was over, my Father built me a miniature "Christmas Tree" for my HO slot car lay-out in the basement. It was an aluminum tube with four yellow lights and a green light at the bottom. It ran off a system of rotating cams with micro switches. He started working on a foul system but never finished it.


Back to the OLD Bridge Drags:

Because of the banked teurns of the oval track they had to hold the cars at the starting line to keep them from rolling through the timing lights!



















I think I have a photo of the HO "Christmas Tree". I'll have to look for it!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards @Krash

Looking forward to the pic of the tree. :cheers2:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

interesting read that I thought would be nice to resurface


----------



## fiberoptic123 (11 mo ago)

Jeffrey Michael Atencio said:


> I'm new so hello everyone!
> Has anyone here ever made a drag racing Christmas Tree with staging lights, foul light and timer?


Yes this company make them STARTING TREES AND LAP DISPLAYS | Drag It Anywhere bought one and they are pretty nice !


----------

